
Ikea wants you to stop throwing away your Ikea furniture - kafkaesq
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055971/most-creative-people/ikea-wants-you-to-stop-throwing-away-your-ikea-furniture
======
duncan_bayne
Well, perhaps they should sell spare parts then. I wrote to them a while ago
to ask about buying a couple of replacement shelves for a bathroom cupboard,
and was told they only sold complete units.

